# Eure Meinungen Über Nicolai Rahmen



## Krokolie (15. April 2005)

Ich wollte mal die Meinungen von euch wissen was bei Nicolai Produkten euch begeistert und was ihr positiv beurteilt. Anregungen von euch was mann noch machen könnte und evtl. auch negative eindrücke falls es sie gibt.  
Meine frage ist nur auf die Produkte bezogen


----------



## Kettenbeißer (16. April 2005)

JA ganz klar sie sind supergeil. Die Schweißnähte alleine sagen ja schon allse ;-)

Und was ich auch noch sehr beachtlich finde dass es noch Hersteller gibt (Nicolai in dem Fall) die es schaffen einen Rahmen zu bauen (Helius) der von grund aus nicht wippt. Oder fast nicht falls halt einer en extrem unrunden Tritt hat. Andere Hersteller brutzeln da halt irgend ein Gestell zamm, wuchten nen SPV Dämpfer rein und schon ist es das supergeile krasse Fahrwerk. UNd das find ich an Nicolai beachtlich. Auch die Garantie ist natürlich mit die beste. 5 Jahre unter Wettkampfbedingungen. Wo gibts das sonst schon?

UNd schlussendlich ist die Nicolai Crew natürlich richtig cool   

Ich komm euch mal wieder besuchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (16. April 2005)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> JA ganz klar sie sind supergeil. Die Schweißnähte alleine sagen ja schon allse ;-)




...nun ja, leider sind schöne Schweißnähte nicht automatisch auch gute Schweißnähte. Aber diese Diskussion sollten wir hier nicht eröffnen.
Ich kenne nur den Rahmen Argon CC der sicherlich von hoher Qualität ist, mir aber zu teuer erscheint. Nun erlaube ich mir hier einen Vergleich mit Rahmen von Scott, Storck, Simplon und Merida (Achtung, ja ich weiß, kein Rotwild dabei  ) und schaue einmal auf das Gewicht, die Geometrie und den Preis. Und da schneidet das Argon nicht so sehr gut ab. Das Storck aber auch nicht. 
Ob die Rahmen schön sind? Man muß die kantige Bauweise mögen?


----------



## Helium (16. April 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ...nun ja, leider sind schöne Schweißnähte nicht automatisch auch gute Schweißnähte. Aber diese Diskussion sollten wir hier nicht eröffnen.
> Ich kenne nur den Rahmen Argon CC der sicherlich von hoher Qualität ist, mir aber zu teuer erscheint. Nun erlaube ich mir hier einen Vergleich mit Rahmen von Scott, Storck, Simplon und Merida (Achtung, ja ich weiß, kein Rotwild dabei  ) und schaue einmal auf das Gewicht, die Geometrie und den Preis. Und da schneidet das Argon nicht so sehr gut ab. Das Storck aber auch nicht.
> Ob die Rahmen schön sind? Man muß die kantige Bauweise mögen?



Wenn jemand Nicolai mit Merida oder Simplon vergleicht besteht meiner Meinung nach keine Diskussionsgrundlage, der wird nie verstehen wie es ist ein Nicolai zu fahren und hab ehrlich gesagt auch kein Intresse es zu erklären!


----------



## dre (16. April 2005)

Helium schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand Nicolai mit Merida oder Simplon vergleicht besteht meiner Meinung nach keine Diskussionsgrundlage, der wird nie verstehen wie es ist ein Nicolai zu fahren und hab ehrlich gesagt auch kein Intresse es zu erklären!





...DANKE für die "höfliche" Stellungnahme. Bitte versuche mir doch einmal mit vielleicht fünf Stichworten zu erklären, warum ich noch heute eine Proberunde mit einem Nicolai drehen sollte (die Möglichkeit besteht). Ich lerne gern dazu.
Eckdaten: Hardtail, für CC und Marathon, Gewicht gern deutlich unter 10 Kg.


----------



## Krokolie (16. April 2005)

Ja klar die Schweißnähte find ich auch super. Natürlich würde mich auch interesieren wie es unter diesen nähten aussieht. Ob da fasen dran sind bevor sie geschweißt werden um die stabilität zu erhöhen. Die Geometrie spielt natürlich auch eine grosse rolle warum die Räder mir so gefallen. Ich finde sie nicht schlecht wenn man den Sattelrohr versenken kann ohne das ich auf eine feder drauf komme oder sonst was anderes.


----------



## yamseq (16. April 2005)

Also ich habe die letzten zwei Jahre ein BMXTB gefahren über die Verarbeitung muss man nichts sagen(sehr gut),die Geomietrie vom Rahmen war/ist spitze.
Also alles im allem sind Nicolai-Rahmen eine Liga für sich.
Was sie noch machen sollten wäre horizontale Ausfallenden für das BMXTB anzubieten,dann würde ich mir wieder einen Kaufen ohne nachzudenken.  

mfg


----------



## gosy (16. April 2005)

mir gefallen die meisten bikes m-pire helius fr oder das neue tfr auch sehr gut nur die günstigeren modelle bass etc die auch von der performance bescheiden sind passen nicht zur palette. und das gewicht der rahmen  und die aufpreise für sonderwünsche finde ich zu arg.  deshalb wird sich auch so schnell kein nicolai bei mir finden wenn man sieht was andere bikes bullit etc fürs geld bieten.


----------



## Dirty Rider (16. April 2005)

Da ich einige schon gefragt habe und immer die selbe Antwort gekommen ist, kann ich nur sagen: Wenn die Rahmen nocht so schwer wären im Vergleich zu anderen, dann würden noch viel viel mehr Nicolais rumfahren...

Sonst ist alles positiv...hab 4 Rahmen und kann das sagen...


----------



## Dirty Rider (16. April 2005)

dre schrieb:
			
		

> ...nun ja, leider sind schöne Schweißnähte nicht automatisch auch gute Schweißnähte. Aber diese Diskussion sollten wir hier nicht eröffnen.
> Ich kenne nur den Rahmen Argon CC der sicherlich von hoher Qualität ist, mir aber zu teuer erscheint. Nun erlaube ich mir hier einen Vergleich mit Rahmen von Scott, Storck, Simplon und Merida (Achtung, ja ich weiß, kein Rotwild dabei  ) und schaue einmal auf das Gewicht, die Geometrie und den Preis. Und da schneidet das Argon nicht so sehr gut ab. Das Storck aber auch nicht.
> Ob die Rahmen schön sind? Man muß die kantige Bauweise mögen?



Die von dir angesprochenen Marken sind spezialisiert auf Leichtbaurahmen und sind somit net wirklich mit Nicolai zu vergleichen...denn Nicloai baut eher die Rahmen für Freeride, DH etc.


----------



## elendil (16. April 2005)

Mir gefällt auch nicht bedingungslos alles, was bei Nicolai so zusammengeschweißt wird.

Generell ist die Verarbeitung, Garantie, deren Bearbeitung, Service, Beratung usw. sehr gut. Findet man so eigentlich kaum woanders. Die Custom-made Option ist ebenfalls sehr gut, und der Aufpreis angemessen. Es gibt zwar auch noch andere Firmen, die Maßrahmen anfertigen, aber die sind entweder in der Qualität nicht vergleichbar oder liegen preislich auf demselben Niveau.

Das Argon finde ich ebenfalls recht schwer, dafür sehr stabil. Die Rohloff-Option macht es ebenso sehr interessant.

Was mir nicht so gefällt sind die "günstigen" Eingelenker-Einstiegsmodelle. Kein Vergleich zu G-Boxx und den sehr guten Viergelenkern.

Sehr gut gefällt mir hingegen die Helius-Reihe und die ganzen G-Boxx Systeme (und "Verwandte"). Ich fahre ja das Helius CC, und das hat ein sehr gutes Fahrwerk, ist sehr leicht für einen Rahmen mit soviel Federweg (es gibt vielleicht 2 oder 3 Rahmen die leichter sind, sollte das Ultralight Race Kit kommen könnte der Helius CC wieder der leichteste werden), Geometrie ist gelungen (oder dann eben Custom-made), ich habe die Wahl zwischen Rohloff, Kettenschaltung oder beidem usw.

Lackierung und Eloxierung sind ebenfalls sehr gut.

Insgesamt spricht schon viel für Nicolai. Natürlich wird man aber bei anderen Firmen auch fündig, je nach Einsatz, Vorlieben und Budget. Für mich war eben der Helius CC der perfekte Rahmen, und das ist er immer noch. Bis jetzt erfüllt kein Rahmen die Anforderungen besser, die ich an den Rahmen stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLT (16. April 2005)

Bin einigermassen erstaunt, dass auch hier immer noch Attribute wie das Gewicht erwähnt werden. Dachte diese kleinkarierte Argumentation, die zweifellos aus der Radfahrerepoche eines Eddy Merckx stammt, habe sich im Jahr 2005 erledigt. Speziell in einem Nicolai-Forum, wo wir doch in erster Linie über die Funktion diskutieren. Ja liebe Gewichtsfetischisten, falls es euch entgangen ist, ein MTB-Rahmen hat eine Funktion. Und diese besteht nicht darin möglichst viele Flaschenhalter befestigen zu können. 
Nehmt es mir nicht übel, es musste wiedermal gesagt werden.

Ein Vergleich zwischen Nicolai und z.B. Scott oder Simplon ist äusserst schwierig. Oder versucht doch mal einem Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Lotus Elise zu erklären dass er bei Toyota mehr Auto fürs Geld bekommt.
Ja ich weiss, den Vergleich mit der Autoindustrie hatten wir schon oft. Ist mir eben nichts bessers eingefallen.


----------



## Dirty Rider (16. April 2005)

Wenn ich andere Leute frage, warum sie kein Nicolai kaufen wollen, dann kommt eben meist "ist mir zu schwer, oder zu teuer"

Wenn da Nicolai noch etwas dran machen könnte, bin ich davon überzeugt würden noch mehr über die Teken gehn...

Grade beim M-Pire..ist ein Top WC DH Rahmen, leider schreckt viele das Gewicht ab, da die meisten um die 19kg haben wollen...was schwer ist mit dem Rahmen, meins hat auch 21kg...

Da wird dann meist auf was andres zurückgegriffen...viele auch auf das NOX...

Wie gesagt, Nicolai hat eigentlich nur den schlechten Ruf bei vielen, wegen dem Gewicht über dem Durchnschnitt, wenn sie da noch ein paar Gramm weniger draufbekommen könnten, würde dieser Ruf auch beiseite gelegt werden.


----------



## bärt__ (16. April 2005)

sind schon richtig gute quallitäts-rahmen, 
wobei sie nicht gerade günstig sind,
find ich.
ein bekannter von mir fährt einen schon 
mehrere jahre lang, und da ist noch nie etwas 
passiert


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2005)

Dirty Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Die von dir angesprochenen Marken sind spezialisiert auf Leichtbaurahmen und sind somit net wirklich mit Nicolai zu vergleichen...denn Nicloai baut eher die Rahmen für Freeride, DH etc.



Sorry,

aber er hat sich in der Aussage auf den Argon CC bezogen. Da ist nicht die Zielgruppe Freeride oder DH. 
Ich finde daher die Frage berechtigt.

Grüße

 HU


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2005)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ein Vergleich zwischen Nicolai und z.B. Scott oder Simplon ist äusserst schwierig. Oder versucht doch mal einem Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Lotus Elise zu erklären dass er bei Toyota mehr Auto fürs Geld bekommt.
> Ja ich weiss, den Vergleich mit der Autoindustrie hatten wir schon oft. Ist mir eben nichts bessers eingefallen.



Hi,

der hinkt leider. Du müsstest vergleichen, warum ein Sportwagen von Lotus (elise) mehr wiegt, bei mehr Preis als ein Sportwagen von Porsche der die gleiche Zielgruppe hat.

Ich finde Vergleiche mit Autos immer gut. Die kennt jeder und sind immer gut zum Verdeutlichen eines Problems. 

Also, ich suche gerade einen neuen Marathon Rahmen und hatte auch einen Argon CC ins Auge gefasst. Mich würden also schon einmal ein paar Argumente für den CC interessieren. Den eins ist für mich klar, wenn ein Scott Team Racing Pro, oder Stevens bricht, falte ich den meinem Händler um die Ohren. Garantie ist Garantie. 

Grüße

  HU


----------



## KLT (16. April 2005)

Zitat:
Was haben ein rahmengenähter Schuh, eine 30kg schwere, italienische Kaffemaschine und ein Nicolai-Rahmen gemeinsam? Alles sind Produkte, deren Fertigung und Existenz nach den Masstäben unserer schnellebigen Gesellschaft eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäss scheinen. Produkte, bei deren Herstellung Geduld, Gewissenhaftigkeit, Präzision, Langlebigkeit und Perfektion einen hohen Stellenwert haben. Es ist heutzutage nicht schwer, ein Produkt noch ein wenig günstiger zu produzieren, es noch ein wenig schneller auf den Markt zu bringen. Ein Nicolai Rahmen bauen dauert länger, da jedem Arbeitschritt so viel Zeit beigemessen wird, wie es not wendig ist.............

Treffender könnte man es nicht formulieren warum man ein Nicolai kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (16. April 2005)

Jepp sowas in der Art schwierte mir auch grad beim lesen durch den Kopf   Dem ist denke ich mal nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen außer das ich auch zwei von Kalles Tretmühlen besitze und mir jetzt gerade,während ich diese Zeilen schreibe, mein Saeco Kaffeeautomat nen Kaffee kocht  
Rahmengenähte Schuhe hab ich nu nich aber ne schicke Marantz HiFi-Anlage. Gibt halt Leute denen reicht ein Ragazzi Bike und ne Anlage von Medion, aber die saufen auch Instant-Kaffee   jedem das seine. Schwierige Diskusion ich denk man liebt sein Nicolai oder man lässt es, on zweifel erfüllt nen Radon, Fatmodul oder Canyon auch hervoragent seinen Dienst...........ich hör auf ihr seht es artet aus, also locker bleiben


----------



## Helius-FR (16. April 2005)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Was haben ein rahmengenähter Schuh, eine 30kg schwere, italienische Kaffemaschine und ein Nicolai-Rahmen gemeinsam? Alles sind Produkte, deren Fertigung und Existenz nach den Masstäben unserer schnellebigen Gesellschaft eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäss scheinen. Produkte, bei deren Herstellung Geduld, Gewissenhaftigkeit, Präzision, Langlebigkeit und Perfektion einen hohen Stellenwert haben. Es ist heutzutage nicht schwer, ein Produkt noch ein wenig günstiger zu produzieren, es noch ein wenig schneller auf den Markt zu bringen. Ein Nicolai Rahmen bauen dauert länger, da jedem Arbeitschritt so viel Zeit beigemessen wird, wie es not wendig ist.............
> 
> Treffender könnte man es nicht formulieren warum man ein Nicolai kauft.



Ich hätts nicht besser sagen können


----------



## kitor (16. April 2005)

Die Diskussion gleitet gerade in eine "hach wir sind ja so anders"-Selbstbeweihräucherung ab. 

Das zeigt, dass ein Nicolaibike für manche Leute eben doch nur ein Lifestyleprodukt darstellt...


----------



## Framekiller (16. April 2005)

yamseq schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe die letzten zwei Jahre ein BMXTB gefahren über die Verarbeitung muss man nichts sagen(sehr gut),die Geomietrie vom Rahmen war/ist spitze.
> Also alles im allem sind Nicolai-Rahmen eine Liga für sich.
> Was sie noch machen sollten wäre horizontale Ausfallenden für das BMXTB anzubieten,dann würde ich mir wieder einen Kaufen ohne nachzudenken.
> 
> mfg



Dann kauf dir doch einen, sach dem Kalle was du haben möchtest und die Jungs brutzeln was zusammen horizontal, senkrecht, Rohloff oder nach oben offen   nichts ist unmöglich und genau diese Gestaltungsfreiheit des Kunden finde ich einmalig, ganz zu schweigen von der unbegrenzten Farbauswahl.


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2005)

Ich fasse dann einmal die Argumente für ein Nicolai zusammen:


sehr gute FR und DH Rahmen   
unbegrenzte Farbauswahl   
sehr lange Haltbarkeit 
 Ich suche zwar einen CC oder Marathon Rahmen, aber geholfen ist mir damit trotzdem.

Danke.

 Grüße

 HU


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. April 2005)

Was den Preis angeht. Mein 222 Rahmen kostete im 03 4500 sFr.
Mein 05er M-Pire ST kostet mich 3800 sFr. Jedoch wäre er 4200 sFr. im Laden. Mit dabei eine Ringle HR Nabe und die ist auch nicht soo günstig. Also deutlich günstiger. Jedoh immer noch oberes Preissegment. Aber he ein Tomac, Intense oder Yeti war früher deutlich teurer (heute kosten sie ja ca 20% weniger) und dort jemand was gesagt ? Nein natürlich nicht sind ja alles Kultschmiden. 

Wenn ich nun aber mein 222 Rahmen mit meinem M-Pire vergleich dann muss ich mich fragen warum kostet der 222 Rahmen mehr. Den der Arbeitsaufwand ist schon kleiner. Hin zu kommt das ich nur ein Jahr Garantie habe. Mein 222 Riss kurz nach ablauf dieser Frist. => Keine Garantie und Kulanz gibt es in derem Wortschatz glaube ich nicht. 
Die Optik des M-Pire ist auch besser. D.h. es wirkt einfach edler. Nicht das das Orange nicht edel wäre oder so. 

Das Gewicht. Klar sie sind ein bischer schwerer als andere Rahmen, aber he dafür bekomme ich 5 Jahre Garantie unter Wetbewerbseinsatz! Das bietet sonst kein anderer Hersteller. 
Und so schwer sind die Rähmen auch wieder nicht. Mein M-Pire ist exakt 20.85 Kilos. Jedoch würde ich es auch auf 20.2 Kilos bekommen. Jedoch ist dies nicht nötig. Das teil fährt sich genau gleich flink und schnell wie mein 222 welches 19.2 Kilos schwer war. 
Ich kann mich so oder so nicht so ganz anfreunden mit diesem Leichtbauwahn. Als Hobby Faherer ist es ja wohl mehr als nur lächerlich. 

Gründe für das Argon gibt es genügend. Es ist sehr Steif und hält auch länger als andere Rahmen. 5 Jahre Garantie welche du auch bekommst. Andere Hersteller finden meist einen Grund weshalb du und nicht das Produkt Schuld hat. Du kanst es Eloxieren lassen. Die Geometrie ist sehr gut. So empfand ich zumindest als ich es Teste. Massanfertigun wenn man das will. 
Das Gewicht könnte den einen oder anderen abschreken. Aber wenn er wegen 300 gramm mehr Gewicht beim Rahmen anfängt rumm zu flennen weis ich auch nicht. 

Wer sich ein Nicolai kauft hat meist freunde an Technick und hat herausgefunden das er zu wenig Geld hat um sich was billiges zu kaufen. 

Jemand erwähnte weiter oben das Nox. Sorry aber der Rahmen hat 
A: eine Taiwan Optik  und 
B: ist er noch schwerer als das M-Pire

Womit ich etwas mühe habe sind die günstigern Rahmen welche von der Performance her nicht so gut sind. Denn sie verschlechtern das Image von Nicolai so wie ich finde. 

@Kitor 

Neidisch ?


----------



## KLT (16. April 2005)

Sicher habt ihr gemerkt dass auch ich Nicolai fahre. Schiele aber immer mal auf die Homepages von Intense oder SantaCruz(Wäre schon auch nett). All denjenigen, denen die Nicolai Preise zu hoch erscheinen, sollten mal eine dieser Preislisten ansehen, dann aber hallo!

Und Nicolai hat nicht, wie weiter oben erwähnt, etwas mit einem Lifestyle-Produkt zu tun, sondern mit einer Lebenseinstellung. Immer mehr, immer schneller für immer weniger Geld kann nicht das höchste der Gefühle sein.


----------



## Dirty Rider (16. April 2005)

Beispiel Autos: Ich bin Audifan und ich weis das sie sehr teuer sind, dafür räumen sie aber auch Preis für Preis ab und das eben nicht zu unrecht...der neue A6 ist z.B. das Auto von Europa geworden und das mag schon was heissen...und wenn er 5000 mehr kosten mag...würd ich ihn eher kaufen als einen Volvo etc...

Audi übertrifft ja in Sachen Qualität sogar Mercedes und das mag was heissen...

Doch es heisst leider immer: "Audi ist mir viel zu teuer, kauf ich was anderes und bekomm das selbe oder mehr fürs Geld"

Genau so ist es bei Nicolai Rahmen...


----------



## yamseq (17. April 2005)

Framekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kauf dir doch einen, sach dem Kalle was du haben möchtest und die Jungs brutzeln was zusammen horizontal, senkrecht, Rohloff oder nach oben offen   nichts ist unmöglich und genau diese Gestaltungsfreiheit des Kunden finde ich einmalig, ganz zu schweigen von der unbegrenzten Farbauswahl.



Nicolai bietet leider nur die Horizontal verstellbaren Rohloff ausfaller an gegen
einen "geringen" Aufpreis.
Über das Thema gab es auch schon mal ein thread,da wurde von Falco gesagt das Horizontale Ausfallenden nicht mehr ge-/verbaut werden da sie 
"technologisch kein optimum sind" oder so ähnlich wurde das gesagt.
Aber vieleicht merken sie das irgendwann das es dafür genügent Interessenten
gibt und doch mal welche anbietet,dann werden bestimmt auch einige Leute mehr zum BMXTB greifen.

mfg


----------



## tooh (18. April 2005)

ich kann mich bzgl. des qualitätseindrucks nur meinen vorrednern anschließen. habe zwar kein nicolai, will aber unbedingt ein argon rocc haben. ich glaube da werde ich einfach ein bißchen länger sparen. und das gewicht? 

ich wiege 97kg. leichtbau bin ich nicht.   

ich fahre voll auf die kantige optik ab.

übrigens ist es bei mir der wunsch "etwas besonderes" zu fahren. irgendwie will man ja seine individualität ausleben. ist halt schwer zu beschreiben. und überzeugen kann man eh keinen, der vom fieber nicht selbst infiziert ist. -hachwiepoetisch-

und wenn ich mir die kompletträder von scott, specialized, cannondale anschaue, dann haben die topgeräte auch ihren sportpreis.

gott sei dank leben wir nicht in der ddr. da hätten wir alle -wenn überhaupt- das selbe mtb   

übrigens finde ich nicolai auch sau teuer. werde den preis -nach ordentlichen feilschversuchen- aber zahlen. mann kann nicht meckern, dass die deutsche wirtschaft kaputt geht und dann die taiwanesische unterstützen. jetzt werde ich auch noch politisch.  :kotz: 

und toternst sehe ich das auch nicht. fahre ja ein canyon rr rahmen (aus dem herbst-alles-muß-raus-katalog). und das waren bestimmt nicht nur patriotische gründe.    preis leistung war nicht uninteressant.

und zum guten schluß noch ein lebensweißheit: 

jedem das seine!

und meine weißheit dazu:

und mir das meiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (18. April 2005)

Böse gesagt: 
Die allermeisten Anbieter in der Bikebranche bauen im wesentlichen Träger für Shimano-Schaltungen und Marken-Federelemente. Letztere sind, immer in Relation zum Preis und dem Gewicht, die Haupt-Verkaufsargumente. Auf der Jagd nach dem geringsten Gewicht soll es sogar hin und wieder zu innovativen Ansätzen kommen, aber zumeist wird ein bestimmtes Schaltwerk zu einem bestimmten Preispunkt beworben und verkauft und nicht ein in sich stimmiges, funktionelles Ganzes.   

Kalle und seine Jungs bauen dagegen Fahr-Maschinen, und zwar kompromisslos und mit mehr Innovation, als manche Leute ertragen. Wenn ihnen ein Detail wie das schlamm- und schlagempfindliche Schaltsystem mit 3x9 Zahnrädern und einer immer schmaler werdenden Kette nicht gefällt, dann bauen sie eben Getriebebikes, statt mit dem bestehenden Murks zu leben und sich darauf zu verlassen, dass man damit auch bei anderen Herstellern leben muss (was ein Grossteil der Industrie so macht).

Ein weiterer Grund für Nicolai ist, dass hier der Kunde noch König ist - das gilt von der fast unbegrenzten Farbwahl über die diversen Optionen bis hin zur Garantieregelung - fünf Jahre ohne blöde Fragen, Leute, das stellt einen Wert für sich dar. Bei Stevens gibts keine Garantie, wenn man Rennen gefahren ist, und das beim teuersten "Worldcup"-Rahmen. Nomen non est omen... 

Dass die Firma Nicolai mit ihrer übersichtlichen Grösse zudem einen willkommenen Gegenakzent zu den ganzen Corporate-Bikecompanies darstellt, für deren Manager es kein grösseres Glück gibt als einen neuen Rekord-Quartalsabschluss und fette Boni für die eigene Tasche, kommt noch dazu: Nicolai ist Manufaktur und nicht industrielle Grossserien-Fertigung, und so solls bleiben - Amen.


----------



## EvoOlli (18. April 2005)

Ich fahre auch u.a. ein Nicolai Argon ROCC und da jemand eine Liste mit Gründen haben wollte:

- Optik, dies ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt es eben.
- Freie Wahl der Farbe bzw. des Eloxals (meiner ist schwarz eloxiert).
- Vernünftige Rohloff-Ausfallenden, nicht so ein Schrott wie z.b. bei Nöll.
- Für die Stabilität des Bikes ein leichter Rahmen (1700 gr. in M mit Rohloff-Aufallenden).
- Besondere Wünsche werden erfüllt, so wollte ich keinen Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr und die Verlegung der Züge anders als original.
- Unterstützung einer kleinen Firma, die hauptsächlich Rahmen produziert, weil sie daran Spaß hat (Natürlich, sie müssen auch Geld verdienen, aber die richtige Einstellung zum Bike ist eben noch da).
- Die Möglichkeit, gerade mal in der Firma anzurufen und bestimmte Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen.

Natürlich baut Nicolai auch einiges, was nicht gerade State-of-the-Art ist, so finde ich z.B. die Bass sowie auch die Ufo DS Reihe von der Dämpferanlenkung her sehr schlecht (extrem degressiv).
Aber bei Nicolai merkt man in den letzten Jahren doch einen Fortschritt, sie lernen ständig dazu. Siehe z.B. die noch vor Jahren verbauten DNM Dämpfer (Schrott). Mittlerweile werden nur noch vernüftige Dämpfer eingesetzt.
Auch die Innovationsfreudigkeit ist extrem hoch, siehe die Nucleon-Baureihe. Natürlich polarisieren diese Bikes sehr stark, aber einer muß doch damit anfangen.


----------



## chorge (19. April 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion gleitet gerade in eine "hach wir sind ja so anders"-Selbstbeweihräucherung ab.
> 
> Das zeigt, dass ein Nicolaibike für manche Leute eben doch nur ein Lifestyleprodukt darstellt...



Jau, und genau deshalb fahr ich seit Jahren ein Helium (das m stimmt übrigens in diesem Fall!)... Das Rad hat die Rahmennummer 19 - es musste noch nie ein Lager oder sonstwas repariert werden, obwohl das Bike vom normalen Einsatz am Lago, über CC- und Marathonrennen bis hin zum Dualslalom nahezu alles mitgemacht hat. Ich hab einfach den Dämpfer umgehängt und gut ists... Seit drei Jahren steht dem alten Herrn nun ein Helius FR in der alten Version zur Seite. So habe ich ein Bike für's etwas gröbere (15,7 Kg) und ein Marathonbike das dennoch robust ist (11,2 Kg). Naja, bin davor schon seit ich 16 war (inzwischen bin ich 33) MTB gefahren (2x Bridgstone, 3x Klein), aber das Helius FR ist eindeutig das fähigste und v.A. vielseitigste Rad, was ich bislang unterm Hintern hatte.


----------



## race-dog (19. April 2005)

Nach dem ich fast alle Kommentare und Meinungen auf mich einwriken lassen habe, möchte ich auch gern mein Senf zum Besten geben. Ich fahr seit ca 3 Jahren ein Ufo, und ich will nix anderes es wippt ncht und die Lager sind in einwandfreien Zustand nach ca. 1000km. Ich gebe zu das ich mit 115mm am Heck und 17 Kilo Gewicht nicht gerade ein Leichtmodell habe. Aber mal erhlich wenn stört das schon. Zu dem Argon also mit X.O und anderen Leichbauparts sollten woll 10,0 kg zu schaffen sein. Aber wenn das Gewicht unter diese Marke sinken soll so musste der Rahmen leichter werden und dann kommt aber das Problem das der Rahmen für Leute mit eine Eigenmasse von 85kg und mehr leider nicht mehr mit Garantie von 5 Jahren angeboten werden kann. 

Fazit: Wer ein zuverlässiges/ langlebiges/ Bike haben möchte sollte nicht auf so BANALITÄTEN wie Gewicht achten. Sondern auf einen Service der seines gleichen sucht. Und Qualität MADE IN GERMANY. Leider hat diese durch billig import in den letzten Jahren abgenommen. Aber ich bin dabei wenn es um mein Land geht und derer Produkte (ich kauf gern Produkte aus meinen Land, da weis ich wos her kommt und wer zuständig ist).


----------



## Krokolie (19. April 2005)

An race dog! 
Also was die lager betrifft mit 1000 km kann man keine lager zerstören. da musst du noch eineige 1000 er drauf legen und ich glaub dann nicht mal das da evtl verschleiß aufterten kann. (Nadellager) Natürlich wenn ich sie nicht pflege dann sieht es anders aus.
Was die rahmen von Nicolai betrifft da kann ich dir recht geben. Die Rahmen wo ich bis jetzt gesehen habe waren super. Ich habe viele marken unter die Lupe genommen und ich kanns nicht genau beschreiben aber irgend etwas muss an diesen Rahmen sein wo mich immer wieder aufs neue fasziniert hat. 
Ich hoffe das ich mich  in der richtung richtig entschieden habe. 

Ich möchte mich noch an alle bedanken die bis jetzt ihre Kommentare abgegeben haben und ich finde es immer gut was dazu  zu lernen.
Gruss an alle.


----------



## xc-mtb (20. April 2005)

Bin seit letztem Herbst ebenfalls auf einem Nicolai unterwegst; ein Argon um genau zu sein!

Der Rahmen gibt mir das was ich gesucht habe: Langlebigkeit, Stabilität, und eine Gute Optik; zusätzlich die für mich perfekte Geometrie.
Ich bevorzuge Rahmen mit einem im Verhältnis langen Oberrohr, da ich relativ gestreckt sitzen möchte, jedoch auch kein Sitzriese bin. Das Elox ist sehr stabil, Aufkleber kann man ersetzen.
Zum Gewicht, ja es gibt wesentlich günstigere Rahmen mit gleichem und wesentlich weniger Gewicht. Dann aber auch nicht die Garantie und Performance.
Mein Bike wiegt so aufgebaut knapp 10kg ohne größere Gravitationsperversitäten, ist stabil genug für meine 70kg. Ein bischen kann man auch ohne Stabilitätsverluste wohl noch kitzeln. Mal schauen!
Ne F80 oder Reba wäre vielleicht mal was wenn die skareb durch ist, aber das dauert wohl noch.
Leichter müsste es nur sein, wenn ich wüsste das meine Beine nicht schneller werden würden. Im WC wiegen sie wohl auch zwischen 9kg und 11kg. L. Fumic hat es ja gezeigt wo es hinführen kann.

Alles in allem, ein Rahmen für länger mit sinnvoller Geometrie und gediegener Optik. Ich würde es empfehlen, auch wenn ich lange sparen musste und ein anderes dafür verkauft habe.

CUIP
Matze

P.S.: Gewicht: auch dieser Rahmen lässt sich auf ein Bike mit Sub 7,5kg bringen und das mit Federgabel. Heißt dann aber eher WandundWaagenSchmuckFahrrad


----------



## Speedster (20. April 2005)

Hallodri,

habe mein Custom-Argon (mit Steinbach-Gabel, für reinen, schnellen Onroad-Betrieb) seit rund 2 Jahren. Als 0,1-Tonner bin ich mit der schieren Stabilität und Steifigkeit des Rahmens nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Am Rande erwähnt: Das Teil ist - mit mir drauf - der Alptraum vieler RR-Fahrer    

Einzige Minuspunkte aus meiner Sicht: Die Aufnahmen für das Hinterrad mussten leicht nacharbeitet werden (das Hinterrad ließ sich anfangs nur mit Tricks perfekt in Rahmenflucht einbauen), und natürlich die blöden Folienaufkleber.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. April 2005)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallodri,
> 
> habe mein Custom-Argon (mit Steinbach-Gabel, für reinen, schnellen Onroad-Betrieb) seit rund 2 Jahren. Als 0,1-Tonner bin ich mit der schieren Stabilität und Steifigkeit des Rahmens nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Am Rande erwähnt: Das Teil ist - mit mir drauf - der Alptraum vieler RR-Fahrer
> 
> Einzige Minuspunkte aus meiner Sicht: Die Aufnahmen für das Hinterrad mussten leicht nacharbeitet werden (das Hinterrad ließ sich anfangs nur mit Tricks perfekt in Rahmenflucht einbauen), *und natürlich die blöden Folienaufkleber.*



Wäre nunmal Sinnlos wegen den Aufklebern nochmal Klarlack über die Pulverbechichtung zu tun   und beim Elox. gibt´s da auch nich sooo viele Möglichkeiten...   

Ich muß aber sagen - Sehr geiles Teil - Mal was anderes


----------



## lexle (21. April 2005)

Happy_User schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> der hinkt leider. Du müsstest vergleichen, warum ein Sportwagen von Lotus (elise) mehr wiegt, bei mehr Preis als ein Sportwagen von Porsche der die gleiche Zielgruppe hat.
> 
> ...



Die elise ist deutlich leichter BTW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (21. April 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> An race dog!
> Also was die lager betrifft mit 1000 km kann man keine lager zerstören. da musst du noch eineige 1000 er drauf legen und ich glaub dann nicht mal das da evtl verschleiß aufterten kann. (Nadellager) Natürlich wenn ich sie nicht pflege dann sieht es anders aus.
> Gruss an alle.



Wenn man ein paar mal bei Nässe fahrt könne die schon bei 500 Km kaputt sein es sei denn man zerlegt öfters den Hinterbau mit den ungedichteten Nadellagern (Die Gleitscheiben dichten nicht wirklich und haben ja auch ne andere Aufgabe).

Ich hatte 
2 Nicolais (Trombone + helius DH) gerade die Lagerung war für mich der Grund die Marke zu wechseln.

Schade, vom Rahmen selber her und Kineamatik war das Helius gut wenn man mal den Hinterbau grad gefeilt hat


----------



## Krokolie (21. April 2005)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ein paar mal bei Nässe fahrt könne die schon bei 500 Km kaputt sein es sei denn man zerlegt öfters den Hinterbau mit den ungedichteten Nadellagern (Die Gleitscheiben dichten nicht wirklich und haben ja auch ne andere Aufgabe).
> 
> Ich hatte
> 2 Nicolais (Trombone + helius DH) gerade die Lagerung war für mich der Grund die Marke zu wechseln.
> ...



Ich glaube die Frage musstest du mal Falco fragen. Wenn ich nicht mal nicht mal nach regenwetter oder im Regen nicht fahren kann wann soll ich dann den fahren. besonders in einem Land wo wir ständig mit schlechtwetter konfrontiert sind. Das kanns ja woll nicht sein. je nach dem sind bestimmt auch die lager gut abgedichtet. *Natürlich nicht gegen Hochdruckreiniger*


----------



## chorge (22. April 2005)

Wie schon oben erwähnt: Ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter, aber meine Lager sind OK...


----------



## Dirty Rider (22. April 2005)

Hatte auch nie Lagerprobleme und die DNM Dämpfer haben mich auch nie auf die Palme gebracht...


----------



## Mudstud (22. April 2005)

Mein UFO geht nun auch in die dritte Saison. 

Bei meiner Art der Verwendung dieses Bikes als Allround-Freerider bedeutet das eine Menge Kilometer  - sicher mehr als die von einigen Herrschaften erwähnten 500 - 1000 Kilometer. So bin ich letzten Sommer ungeplant von Les Gets auf Asphalt nach Thonon-les-Bains gefahren, 43 Kilometer mit ca. 20 Kilogramm Gepäck auf Rücken und Bauch, dazu ein mildes Sommergewitter - in Frankreich kann man sich eben noch auf den öV verlassen, haha  

Ergo: Dass die Lager ungedichtet und Mist seien, kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen. Und schon gar nicht kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Und noch was: Das UFO ist als Eingelenker nicht veraltet, bei dem begrenzten Federweg und den auftretenden Belastungen im 4Cross ist ein stabiles Lager sinnvoller als ein filigraner FSR-Hinterbau. Was die degressive Federkennrate angeht: Fahre den Rahmen mit nicht vorgespanntem Vanilla RX, also einem sehr linearen Federelement. Dennoch ist der Hinterbau sehr straff und Durchschläge kommen so gut wie nicht vor. Spricht also kaum für einen viel zu degressiven Hinterbau, aber eben: Da beissen sich wohl Trailpraxis und theoriebasiertes Fachsimpeln


----------



## Krokolie (22. April 2005)

chorge schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon oben erwähnt: Ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter, aber meine Lager sind OK...


Also das Bild ist ja der Hammer. daumen: da kann man es wieder mal deutlich sehen. Das ding ist ja auch zum fahren da. Nur musst du mal mir das ganze bild posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (22. April 2005)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> Mein UFO geht nun auch in die dritte Saison.
> 
> Bei meiner Art der Verwendung dieses Bikes als Allround-Freerider bedeutet das eine Menge Kilometer  - sicher mehr als die von einigen Herrschaften erwähnten 500 - 1000 Kilometer. So bin ich letzten Sommer ungeplant von Les Gets auf Asphalt nach Thonon-les-Bains gefahren, 43 Kilometer mit ca. 20 Kilogramm Gepäck auf Rücken und Bauch, dazu ein mildes Sommergewitter - in Frankreich kann man sich eben noch auf den öV verlassen, haha
> 
> Ergo: Dass die Lager ungedichtet und Mist seien, kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen. Und schon gar nicht kann ich es aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Und noch was: Das UFO ist als Eingelenker nicht veraltet, bei dem begrenzten Federweg und den auftretenden Belastungen im 4Cross ist ein stabiles Lager sinnvoller als ein filigraner FSR-Hinterbau. Was die degressive Federkennrate angeht: Fahre den Rahmen mit nicht vorgespanntem Vanilla RX, also einem sehr linearen Federelement. Dennoch ist der Hinterbau sehr straff und Durchschläge kommen so gut wie nicht vor. Spricht also kaum für einen viel zu degressiven Hinterbau, aber eben: Da beissen sich wohl Trailpraxis und theoriebasiertes Fachsimpeln



Die Achs-Und Lagerdurchmesser des "filigranen" FSR Hinterbaus sind deutlch größer als die bei Nicolai.  

Die Lager sind ungedichtet, es sind nur Nadellagerhülsen, zur Achsseite offen. die Axialgleitscheiben dichten nicht wirlich sondern sind ja nur zur Spieleinstellung da.

Die Frage ist halt immer, welchen Anspruch man selber an die Lagerung stellt. Klar fressen die Lager nicht Fest oder sind Voll-schrott. Die Frage ist eher, wer sich die hier im Kreise überhaupt schonmal angeschaut hat.

Aber ich bin halt sehr empfindlich was Ansprechverhalten betrifft.Und wenn ich den Dämpfer rausmache,  muß der  Hinterbau und dessen Lager bei mir einfach "Flutschen" und dies tun sie nach einigen Schlammfahrten , wenn sich dann auch das Fett rausgearbeitet hat einfach nicht mehr so wie am Anfang.

Wie gesagt es muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Ein Industrielager, bei dem man kein Spiel einstellen muss finde ich einfach Praktikabler. Und Halten tun die zumindest bei mir deutlich länger.

weitere Diskussionen, denke ich sollten wir per Pm's machen. ist ein Herstellerforum


----------



## lexle (22. April 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Frage musstest du mal Falco fragen. Wenn ich nicht mal nicht mal nach regenwetter oder im Regen nicht fahren kann wann soll ich dann den fahren. besonders in einem Land wo wir ständig mit schlechtwetter konfrontiert sind. Das kanns ja woll nicht sein. je nach dem sind bestimmt auch die lager gut abgedichtet. *Natürlich nicht gegen Hochdruckreiniger*



Ich nehme NIE Hochdruckreiniger


----------



## KLT (22. April 2005)

@lexle
Maschinenbaugrundstudium, erstes Semester, erste Lektion, vor der ersten Pause: 
Rillenkugellager, hier auch Industrielager genannt, sind gebaut für kleine statische Belastungen, mittlere bis höhere Drehzahlen. Nicht gebaut für höhere statische Lasten und nicht für kurze Hinundher-Bewegungen. Der Grund liegt darin, dass die Kugeln die Last nur über einen Punkt übertragen. Auch Punktlast genannt. Und durch die kurze Hinundher-Bewegung arbeitet sich der Schmierfilm zwischen Kugel und Ringen heraus. Mit der Folge, dass in diesem Bereich die Kugeln einlaufen und das Lager Spiel bekommt. Die Belastungen sind nunmal statisch und die Bewegungen nur kurz. An den Lagern eines Hinterbaus treten nun aber nicht nur Radiallasten auf, sondern auch axial und lateral. Was zum Verkanten des Lager führt. Speziell wenn es sich um einreihige Rillenkugellager handelt, die durch eingelaufene Kugel noch Spiel aufweisen. Das bedeutet, dieses Lager blockiert. Dies ist aber nicht feststellbar wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut und etwas am Hinterbau rüttelt. Man muss die Konstruktion schon verwinden und belasten. Und schon bald wird aus dem feinen Ansprechen ein arges Stottern. Und das schon nach wenigen Wochen Gebrauch!
Fazit: für die Lagerung einer Radaufhängung, hier Hinterbau, gibt es kein schlechters Maschinenelement als einreihige Rillenkugellager.

Nadellager haben eine Linienberührung. Das heisst sie übertragen die Last nicht über einen Punkt, sondern über eine Linie. So haben Nadellager im Vergleich zu Rillenkugellager mit gleicher Grösse eine um das X-fache höhere Tragzahl. Dazu kommt, dass die Nadeln nicht in einer Rille laufen. Dadurch kann ein Nadellager auch bei komplexen Belastungen nicht verkannten. Auch wenn es Spiel haben sollte.
Fazit: für die Lagerung einer Radaufhängung, hier Hinterbau, gibt es noch schlechtere Maschinenelemente als Nadellager, nähmlich Rillenkugellager.

Aber wie gesagt, es kommt eben auf die Ansprüche an. Manche sollen mit untauglichen Rillenkugellager zufrieden sein.

Zur Dichtheit empfehle ich jedem einmal ein Rillenkugellager nach einem mitteleuropäischen Winter zu öffnen. Seit nicht überrascht ob der Farbe die euch erwartet.


----------



## Krokolie (23. April 2005)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> @lexle
> Maschinenbaugrundstudium, erstes Semester, erste Lektion, vor der ersten Pause:
> Rillenkugellager, hier auch Industrielager genannt, sind gebaut für kleine statische Belastungen, mittlere bis höhere Drehzahlen. Nicht gebaut für höhere statische Lasten und nicht für kurze Hinundher-Bewegungen. Der Grund liegt darin, dass die Kugeln die Last nur über einen Punkt übertragen. Auch Punktlast genannt. Und durch die kurze Hinundher-Bewegung arbeitet sich der Schmierfilm zwischen Kugel und Ringen heraus. Mit der Folge, dass in diesem Bereich die Kugeln einlaufen und das Lager Spiel bekommt. Die Belastungen sind nunmal statisch und die Bewegungen nur kurz. An den Lagern eines Hinterbaus treten nun aber nicht nur Radiallasten auf, sondern auch axial und lateral. Was zum Verkanten des Lager führt. Speziell wenn es sich um einreihige Rillenkugellager handelt, die durch eingelaufene Kugel noch Spiel aufweisen. Das bedeutet, dieses Lager blockiert. Dies ist aber nicht feststellbar wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut und etwas am Hinterbau rüttelt. Man muss die Konstruktion schon verwinden und belasten. Und schon bald wird aus dem feinen Ansprechen ein arges Stottern. Und das schon nach wenigen Wochen Gebrauch!
> Fazit: für die Lagerung einer Radaufhängung, hier Hinterbau, gibt es kein schlechters Maschinenelement als einreihige Rillenkugellager.
> ...


Also von Beruf her bin ich werkzeugmech. und hab da schon bischen plange gehabt. Aber trotzdem Danke für die ausführliche Information.
Ich glaube besser hätte ich es nicht klären können. da sieht mann wieder mal den unterschied zwischen rillen und Nadellager.


----------



## Mudstud (23. April 2005)

@ lexle

Habe geschrieben "bei dem begrenzten Federweg und den auftretenden Belastungen im 4Cross ist ein stabiles Lager sinnvoller als ein filigraner FSR-Hinterbau." Dabei meine ich nicht so sehr die Verbindung Hauptrahmen-Schwinge, sondern v.a. die beiden Drehpunkte vor der Hinterrad-Achse, die nur wenig Platz (Baubreite) zur Verfügung, dafür umso grössere Lasten auszuhalten haben. 

Damit zielt Dein Einwand wegen der Achs- und Lagerdurchmesser haarscharf an der Sache vorbei - weils beim Eingelenker schöne, gleichmässige Schweissraupen statt ausschlagender Drehpunkte am Ausfallende hat.


----------



## lexle (23. April 2005)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> @ lexle
> 
> Habe geschrieben "bei dem begrenzten Federweg und den auftretenden Belastungen im 4Cross ist ein stabiles Lager sinnvoller als ein filigraner FSR-Hinterbau." Dabei meine ich nicht so sehr die Verbindung Hauptrahmen-Schwinge, sondern v.a. die beiden Drehpunkte vor der Hinterrad-Achse, die nur wenig Platz (Baubreite) zur Verfügung, dafür umso grössere Lasten auszuhalten haben.
> 
> Damit zielt Dein Einwand wegen der Achs- und Lagerdurchmesser haarscharf an der Sache vorbei - weils beim Eingelenker schöne, gleichmässige Schweissraupen statt ausschlagender Drehpunkte am Ausfallende hat.



Schonaml ein 05er FSR Enduro angeschaut?

Wenn das Hauptlager Pippi -Klein bringt das alles nix

Ich kenn bloss keinen bei dem Die Drehpunkte ausgeschlagen sind dafür eher welche die Ihre Hauptachse beim nicolai buchsen haben lassen müssen


----------



## lexle (23. April 2005)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> @lexle
> Maschinenbaugrundstudium, erstes Semester, erste Lektion, vor der ersten Pause:
> Rillenkugellager, hier auch Industrielager genannt, sind gebaut für kleine statische Belastungen, mittlere bis höhere Drehzahlen. Nicht gebaut für höhere statische Lasten und nicht für kurze Hinundher-Bewegungen. Der Grund liegt darin, dass die Kugeln die Last nur über einen Punkt übertragen. Auch Punktlast genannt. Und durch die kurze Hinundher-Bewegung arbeitet sich der Schmierfilm zwischen Kugel und Ringen heraus. Mit der Folge, dass in diesem Bereich die Kugeln einlaufen und das Lager Spiel bekommt. Die Belastungen sind nunmal statisch und die Bewegungen nur kurz. An den Lagern eines Hinterbaus treten nun aber nicht nur Radiallasten auf, sondern auch axial und lateral. Was zum Verkanten des Lager führt. Speziell wenn es sich um einreihige Rillenkugellager handelt, die durch eingelaufene Kugel noch Spiel aufweisen. Das bedeutet, dieses Lager blockiert. Dies ist aber nicht feststellbar wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut und etwas am Hinterbau rüttelt. Man muss die Konstruktion schon verwinden und belasten. Und schon bald wird aus dem feinen Ansprechen ein arges Stottern. Und das schon nach wenigen Wochen Gebrauch!
> Fazit: für die Lagerung einer Radaufhängung, hier Hinterbau, gibt es kein schlechters Maschinenelement als einreihige Rillenkugellager.
> ...



bestreitet in der Theorie keiner.

Nur müssen die Nadelager durch Axialgleitscheiben unterstützt werden.
ich hatte im Gegensatz dazu mit den Speci und Firebeastlager Kein Problem.

ein 35 mm Schrägkugellager wie Die Firebeast hatten bekommste jemals schwerlich hinüber 

Wenn die Dinger gedichtet wären, also nicht nur Nadelhülsen,würde ich dazu au nix sagen. Dass sich aber auch die Nadeln in die Lagerachsen reinarbeiten vergisst man gerne.

Wie gesagt.. Fortsetzung des Themas gerne per PM..


----------



## chorge (25. April 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur musst du mal mir das ganze bild posten.


Guckst Du hier, ist aber ne andere Aufnahme...  

P.S.: Es wurde übrigens nicht nur mein Helius mit Dampfstrahler an diesem Tag gereinigt - man sollte halt nicht unbedingt auf die Lager halten...


----------



## Mudstud (25. April 2005)

@ lexle

Eins kannst mir glauben: Als Bike-Journalist kann ich mir so viele Bikes genau anschauen, dass es manchmal fast zu viel wird - und auch die Enduro-2005er hab ich mir angeschaut (ist ja nicht mehr dasselbe Bike wie vor ein paar Jahren: Das wäre eher der Stumpjumper 120er). Tatsache ist, dass der Platz fürs Horstlink an der Kettenstrebe nicht eben pralle ist, wenn man kein extrabreites Tretlagergehäuse verbauen will. Und wie immer gilt: Das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist nun mal Ausschlag gebend.

Kinematische Rafinesse wird eben mit höherem Wartungsbedarf erkauft - egal, ob wir von FSR- oder VPP-Hinterbauten sprechen. Und da sind Eingelenker zwar nicht raffiniert, aber sehr genügsam in Sachen Wartung. Die SuperV und Jekyll-Teile von Cannondale waren in dieser Hinsicht vorbildlich: Wenn was Probleme bereitet hat, dann eher das Federbein als der Drehpunkt.


----------



## ekim (25. April 2005)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> @ lexle
> 
> Eins kannst mir glauben: Als Bike-Journalist kann ich mir so viele Bikes genau anschauen, dass es manchmal fast zu viel wird - und auch die Enduro-2005er hab ich mir angeschaut (ist ja nicht mehr dasselbe Bike wie vor ein paar Jahren: Das wäre eher der Stumpjumper 120er). Tatsache ist, dass der Platz fürs Horstlink an der Kettenstrebe nicht eben pralle ist, wenn man kein extrabreites Tretlagergehäuse verbauen will. Und wie immer gilt: Das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist nun mal Ausschlag gebend.
> 
> Kinematische Rafinesse wird eben mit höherem Wartungsbedarf erkauft - egal, ob wir von FSR- oder VPP-Hinterbauten sprechen. Und da sind Eingelenker zwar nicht raffiniert, aber sehr genügsam in Sachen Wartung. Die SuperV und Jekyll-Teile von Cannondale waren in dieser Hinsicht vorbildlich: Wenn was Probleme bereitet hat, dann eher das Federbein als der Drehpunkt.


 ... und das aufgrund windiger Eingelenkslagerung ;-) mit Rillenkugellagern, die extra viel Weg zulassen weil sie nur radiale Kräfte verdauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekim (25. April 2005)

Leider muss ich insgesamt Lexle hier rechtgeben, meine Heliuslager waren alle nach ca. 1Jahr (max. 10.000km) verrostet.
Was geholfen hat: niemals nie nicht putzen, wenn dann nur mit Bürste und klarem Wasser ohne Reiniger!
Sprühwachs von aussen auf die Axiallager hilft auch etwas über den Winter

Und hier liegt das Problem: Porsche Syndrom - ständig putzen, aber nie "artgerecht" nutzen, vieler Nicolai Käufer. 

Es regen sich ja schon Leute über empfindliche Aufkleber auf, aber das Bike fährt auch ohne, ganz ehrlich ;-)


----------



## Krokolie (25. April 2005)

ekim schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muss ich insgesamt Lexle hier rechtgeben, meine Heliuslager waren alle nach ca. 1Jahr (max. 10.000km) verrostet.
> Was geholfen hat: niemals nie nicht putzen, wenn dann nur mit Bürste und klarem Wasser ohne Reiniger!
> Sprühwachs von aussen auf die Axiallager hilft auch etwas über den Winter
> 
> ...


Im Schwarzwald ist es auch bischen schwierig so viel km zu fahren wenn mann  bedenkt das es im Winter viel schneidt. "Ist egal was für Lager" wenn du es nicht pflegst und nicht vor hinein schon nachfettetst dann kannst du davon ausgehen das einer bestimmten zeit auch feuchtigkeit hinein dringen kann. Da kannst dann dir gleich einen hardtail kaufen. da brauchst garnicht mehr zu putzen und wenn die lager doch noch irgendwann kaputt sind. Es gibt immer noch neue wo du einbauen kannst.


----------



## Mudstud (25. April 2005)

@ ekim

Putze mein UFO definitiv nicht oft, weil man Eloxal-Finishes nur mit Engelsgeduld wirklich sauber kriegt. Meistens verteilt man den Dreck eher besser auf dem Rahmen, was aber in der Regel erst nach dem trocknen sichtbar wird. Aber eben: Wenns für den Gatsch gebaut ist, darfs auch etwas Gatsch dran haben, ist meine Meinung.

10'000km würde ich zudem für ein vollgefedertes Bike nicht als typische Jahres-Laufleistung bezeichnen - es ehrt Dich durchaus, dass Du in einem Jahr eine solche Strecke bewältigt hast, aber der Normal-Biker wird wohl eher zwei bis drei Jahre für die selbe Laufleistung brauchen. Zumal, wenn man mehr als bloss ein Bike zur Auswahl hat (Renner, Tourenbike, Freerider...).


----------



## Krokolie (25. April 2005)

Mudstud schrieb:
			
		

> @ ekim
> 
> Putze mein UFO definitiv nicht oft, weil man Eloxal-Finishes nur mit Engelsgeduld wirklich sauber kriegt. Meistens verteilt man den Dreck eher besser auf dem Rahmen, was aber in der Regel erst nach dem trocknen sichtbar wird. Aber eben: Wenns für den Gatsch gebaut ist, darfs auch etwas Gatsch dran haben, ist meine Meinung.
> 
> 10'000km würde ich zudem für ein vollgefedertes Bike nicht als typische Jahres-Laufleistung bezeichnen - es ehrt Dich durchaus, dass Du in einem Jahr eine solche Strecke bewältigt hast, aber der Normal-Biker wird wohl eher zwei bis drei Jahre für die selbe Laufleistung brauchen. Zumal, wenn man mehr als bloss ein Bike zur Auswahl hat (Renner, Tourenbike, Freerider...).


Stimmt (eloxal finish)deshalb werde ich meinen später mit polyacrylcreme einreiben. Voteil der dreck klebt nicht mehr fest und wasser perlt ab


----------



## Mudstud (25. April 2005)

@ kroko8000

Einige Wissenschaftler haben Lotus-Blüten unters Elektronen-Mikroskop gelegt und so herausgefunden, dass die Blütenblätter eine mikroskopisch feine, extrem unebene Oberfläche aufweisen. So können sich die Blüten in dreckigsten Tümpeln entfalten und sind dennoch strahlend weiss - spätestens nach dem ersten Regenguss. 

Darauf haben die Wissenschaftler eine Kunststoffschale mit einer solchen, mikroskopisch fein-unebenen Oberfläche gefertigt: Und siehe da:
1. Olivenöl liess sich ohne jegliche Rückstände ausgiessen.
2. Sekundenkleber fand keinerlei Halt: Dafür fehlten offensichtlich genügend grosse Oberflächen.

Seither ist für mich klar: Das wär ein traumhaftes Finish fürs Bike: Kurz mit dem Gartenschlauch auf den Schlammklumpen zielen, und schon ist das Rad sauber und wieder als solches erkennbar - denn Trocknungsspuren gibts auf Lotusblüten auch nicht


----------



## Krokolie (25. April 2005)

Ja das habe ich auch schon mitgekriegt mit dem Lotuseffekt!. Inzwischen gibt es schon lotusdachziegeln, Rauhputz und Badgarnituren wie Waschbecken usw. Fragt sich wann es schon mit Autoindustrie  anfängt. Natürlich so was bei Nicolai wäre schon der Oberhammer. Vielleicht können die ja so was machen (nach Wunsch) wenn nicht müssen wir noch paar jahre warten.
So eine Klarschicht wo man einfach drauf sprüht und fertig ist es.
Da muss ich mich mal erkundigen ob es schon solche lacke auf dem Markt zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## nationrider (26. April 2005)

Eloxal läßt sich sehr gut mit ein wenig WD40 reinigen!

zurück zum Thema:

Ich halte Nicolai für einen qualitativ hochwertigen Bikehersteller.
Die Bikes weisen eine eigenständige Optik auf, die Produkte sind innovativ
und als potentieller Käufer hat man alle erdenklichen Option was 
Geometrie, Farbe, Extras etc. angeht.  

Die Kompetenz in Sachen Beratung ist vorbildlich, Kontakt ist 
leicht herstellbar(Online, Telefon o.ä). Die 5 jährige Garantie ist
nahezu einzigartig (abgesehen von Alutech?) und die Kulanz von
Kalle konnte ich schon persönlich in Willingen 2002 in Anspruch nehmen  
(kostenloser Pulvergutschein, da mein 2002 Bass DH
Lackprobs hatte, und das obwohl er das Bike nicht gesehen hat!)

Von Nicolai bin ich 1 Jahr das Bass Dh gefahren und fahre jetzt das
Helius FR seit 2003. Letzteres begeistert mich durch seine vorbildliche 
Funktion(ohne Plattformdämpfer) noch immer. Obwohl ich es ganzjährig
fahre bisher null Probleme, auch die oft diskutierten Lager machen noch
keinen Stress (die Diskussion hatten wir schonmal lexle  ).

Und das es diese genannten Vorzüge nicht zum "Geiz ist geil"-Preis
gibt ist doch logisch oder. Wer nicht bereit ist soviel Geld  
zu investieren hat die freie Auswahl an anderen (teilweise auch guten)
Marken......


----------



## Kerschi (26. April 2005)

Framekiller schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt halt Leute denen reicht ein Ragazzi Bike und ne Anlage von Medion, aber die saufen auch Instant-Kaffee   jedem das seine.



Hehe, dann bin ich sehr schwer einzuordnen denn ich hab aus meiner Jugendzeit noch ein Ragazzi-Mountainbike das noch tut... mein Helius DH ist mir aber viiieeel lieber.
Hier surfe ich mit meinem billigen Medion-PC und nebendran liegt ein sündhaft teures Sony Vaio Laptop .... nur beim Kaffee tu ich mich nun schwer weil ich keinen Kaffee trinke.

Um noch was zum Thema zu sagen:
Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Bike und den Support den ich schon oft in Anspruch nehmen musste um Fragen zu klären oder mir einen Rat zu holen.
Mir passt es auch das Nicolai-Fahrer unter sich ein besonderer Haufen sind und das es nicht so viele Rahmen gibt denn ich hätte das nicht so gern wenn ich im Bikepark bin und noch 20 andere mit dem gleichen Bike rumfahren... was beim günstigen Big Hit z.B. locker der Fall ist.


----------



## nationrider (26. April 2005)

Kerschi schrieb:
			
		

> Mir passt es auch das Nicolai-Fahrer unter sich ein besonderer Haufen sind und das es nicht so viele Rahmen gibt ... .



Veto !!!!
Fahr mal an einem sonnigen Tag nach Winterberg und zähle die Nicolai´s
->solltest nen bischen Zeit mitbringen  

richtig ist, daß du in Todtnau oder B´Mais nicht soviele siehst, aber Pott
und Norddeutschland ist Nicolai schon fett vertreten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (27. April 2005)

nationrider schrieb:
			
		

> Veto !!!!
> Fahr mal an einem sonnigen Tag nach Winterberg und zähle die Nicolai´s
> ->solltest nen bischen Zeit mitbringen
> 
> ...



Quality rulez!!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (27. April 2005)

Hi!
Also ich möchte auch mal ein paar Gründe aufschreiben warum ich zu einem Nicolai gegriffen habe.
Der Hauptgrund war der Service von dem ich bis jetzt nur gutes Gehört habe. Die 5 Jahre Garantie sprechen ja für sich und sind schon oft genug erwähnt worden. Ich habe auch schon oft von Kulanzangeboten gehört, die in Richtung Garantie gehen! 
Bei DH und FR Rahmen denke ich machen 500 Gramm Mehrgewicht auch nicht den Bock fett, zumindestens bei den Hobbyfahrern. Alles andere ist doch wirklich Dummgeschwätz. Wer fährt schon zu gut/schnell, dass diese 500 Gramm ins Gewicht fallen und die Zeiten verfälschen?
Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich noch nicht solange das Helius habe. Nen Kumpel von mir fährt jedoch ein Helius DH von '03 und der hat keine Probleme mit den Lagern. Er fährt damit Touren und macht auch allerlei Extremeres.
Fahrmäßig ist das Helius ST von '05 nen Traum,... Hatte am Anfang ja ein bisschen Bedenken, aber das war völlig unbegründet. Würde jederzeit wieder zu dem ST greifen.

Vom Service konnte ich schon profitieren. Hier sind die unzähligen e.Mails mit denen ich Falco überschwemmt habe und die Anrufe die wir bei der Montage geführt haben. War mir schon langsam peinlich... 

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt negativ ankreiden kann/muss ist das Ausfallende, das mit der Rohloff nicht ganz schmucke zusammenpasst. Da musste ein bisschen nachgearbeitet werden, was aber ab den aktuellen Rahmen dann Serie ist. Mehr dazu im entsprechenden Helius ST-Thread
Und nicht zu vergessen, jedes Nicolai ist ein Unikat und das macht mich an... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## KLT (4. Mai 2005)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ein paar mal bei Nässe fahrt könne die schon bei 500 Km kaputt sein es sei denn man zerlegt öfters den Hinterbau mit den ungedichteten Nadellagern (Die Gleitscheiben dichten nicht wirklich und haben ja auch ne andere Aufgabe).
> 
> Ich hatte
> 2 Nicolais (Trombone + helius DH) gerade die Lagerung war für mich der Grund die Marke zu wechseln.
> ...




So viel zum Thema gedichtete Kugellager!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163912


----------



## Krokolie (5. Mai 2005)

KLT schrieb:
			
		

> So viel zum Thema gedichtete Kugellager!!!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163912


Also ich muss schon sagen was da für ein geschiß über lager gemacht wird.
Find ich schon bischen übertrieben. Die dinger sind ja auch nicht für die ewigkeit gebaut. Plflegst du nicht kuckst du nur! und wenn doch dann hast du lange noch dein Spass drann.


----------



## KLT (5. Mai 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss schon sagen was da für ein geschiß über lager gemacht wird.
> Find ich schon bischen übertrieben. Die dinger sind ja auch nicht für die ewigkeit gebaut. Plflegst du nicht kuckst du nur! und wenn doch dann hast du lange noch dein Spass drann.



So ist es, die Lager sind nunmal Verschleissteile. Nur wird die Nicolai-Lagerkonstruktion als nicht dicht bemängelt. Hingegen werden sogennante Industrielager als Problemloslagerung für die Ewigkeit bezeichnet. Nicht zuletzt von der "Fach"-Presse.(stellt sich die Frage von welchem Fach diese Schreiberlinge sind) Das ist aber nicht so. Rillenkugellager sind weder den mechanischen Belastungen auf Dauer gewachsen noch sind sie dicht.


----------



## Krokolie (5. Mai 2005)

Das weiß ich garnicht das die lager wo nicolai verbaut probleme mit Undichtigkeit haben. Wenn es so ist werde ich sowieso meine vorkehrungen treffen. Schön find ich es das sie Nadellager verbauen. Wenn ich schon meine nabe ausbaue und ankucke was die Kugeln innendrin mit 7000 km angerichtet haben dann sind schon nadellager bischen besser. Wie ist den das. Wenn ich später die lager austauschen will brauch ich da speziell. werkzeug und kann ich auch von anederen herstellern lager bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLT (5. Mai 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß ich garnicht das die lager wo nicolai verbaut probleme mit Undichtigkeit haben. Wenn es so ist werde ich sowieso meine vorkehrungen treffen. Schön find ich es das sie Nadellager verbauen. Wenn ich schon meine nabe ausbaue und ankucke was die Kugeln innendrin mit 7000 km angerichtet haben dann sind schon nadellager bischen besser. Wie ist den das. Wenn ich später die lager austauschen will brauch ich da speziell. werkzeug und kann ich auch von anederen herstellern lager bestellen?



Auf der Nicolai-Homepage findest Du die Anleitungen und Zeichnungen zum Lager Ein/-Ausbau. Es bedarf auch etwas spez. Werkzeug. 2 Bolzen zum Aus/Eintreiben der Lager und Achsen. Die Werkzeuge kann man kaufen oder selber machen. Die Lager sind genormt, die kann man auch woanders kaufen. Die Achsen gibts bei Nicolai. Ebenso die Axialscheiben.


----------



## Nomercy (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander!

War auf der Suche nach einem Enduro. Habe im Bikeshop vier Stunden lang im Wechsel fünf Bikes probegefahren. Das Helius (FR) hat mich mitten ins Herz getroffen. Ausserdem war der Verkaufskontakt zu Nicolai und zum autorisierten Händler excellent. Service vom Feinsten, fünf Jahre Garantie und innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre drei kostenlose Durchsichten. Das Gewicht kommentiere ich nicht mehr, seit dem ich einige weniger gut trainierte Bekannte mit ihren Hardteilen bergauf etwas frustriert dreinschauen sah und bergab überhaupt nicht mehr im Blickfeld hatte. Hier geht es um Stabilität und Haltbarkeit! Das Helius hat eine einzigartige "Straßenlage", es vermittelt eine beeindruckende und umfassende Sicherheit, die aus einem durchdachten Rahmen geboren wird. ALLE anderen Bikes die ich bisher fuhr, waren da irgendwie unangenehm "spezialisierter", ob nun stoische Geradeausfahrer oder wendige Bergzicken, oder, oder... Das Helius FR konnte in meinem Interessengebiet fast alles besser (ausser CC-Race). Selbst ein Marathon über 130km geht damit ab, wenns denn sein muss.
 





Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Krokolie (5. Mai 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> War auf der Suche nach einem Enduro. Habe im Bikeshop vier Stunden lang im Wechsel fünf Bikes probegefahren. Das Helius (FR) hat mich mitten ins Herz getroffen. Ausserdem war der Verkaufskontakt zu Nicolai und zum autorisierten Händler excellent. Service vom Feinsten, fünf Jahre Garantie und innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre drei kostenlose Durchsichten. Das Gewicht kommentiere ich nicht mehr, seit dem ich einige weniger gut trainierte Bekannte mit ihren Hardteilen bergauf etwas frustriert dreinschauen sah und bergab überhaupt nicht mehr im Blickfeld hatte. Hier geht es um Stabilität und Haltbarkeit! Das Helius hat eine einzigartige "Straßenlage", es vermittelt eine beeindruckende und umfassende Sicherheit, die aus einem durchdachten Rahmen geboren wird. ALLE anderen Bikes die ich bisher fuhr, waren da irgendwie unangenehm "spezialisierter", ob nun stoische Geradeausfahrer oder wendige Bergzicken, oder, oder... Das Helius FR konnte in meinem Interessengebiet fast alles besser (ausser CC-Race). Selbst ein Marathon über 130km geht damit ab, wenns denn sein muss.
> 
> ...


Besser hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können   
übrigens ist es dein Helius auf dem Bild?


----------



## Nomercy (5. Mai 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können
> übrigens ist es dein Helius auf dem Bild?


JA das FR gehört zu mir und danke fürs Kompliment!
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## bmxtb-rider (13. Mai 2005)

moin moin 
ich baue mir gerade n BMXTB auf und habe lange überlegt was für n rahmen ich nehme und bin zu dem endschluss gekommen mir n nicolai zu holen weil mit allen den ich gesprochen habe sehr angetan waren von diesen bikes

nur zu empfehlen


----------

